# French Press Success...Just got to work on the Stove Top now...!



## Dunerunner (Aug 28, 2014)

After years of drinking mediocre coffee out of my French Press, I took a look at the Has Bean brewing guide and followed it to the word - all I can say is that today I've had the best tasting coffee out of it ever....!

Amazing what listening to people with experience can do....!

I now need to work on the stove top, but I'm guessing that there little I can do with that one...?

Any tips on the stove top welcomed.

Cheers


----------

